# Does anyone have any good stories of karma taking effect against AP and WS?



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a firm believer in karmic debt and the universe taking care of itself. Does anybody know of any people who have had affairs and then the "affair fog" unraveled and they were forced to pay their comeuppance? I need a good laugh or some inspiration. I have one a married department manager and one of his front line managers were using work time to leave and fool around on their spouses. Well somehow they were caught and because they weren't using personal leave for their tryst, the dept head was forced to retire or get fired and the manager forced to resign. And I believe both their spouses found out. Awwwwe nothing like a little lesson in "what goes around comes around" ha!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

There was a recent thread on this.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...us-hit-yet-if-so-please-share-your-story.html


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Been lurking aroung around for a while and this is my very first post !!!

One thing I can say about karma, and especially in the case of an adultery, is that the gravity will only truly hit the WS when it happens to his/her child.

The day I received the bombshell of a phonecall from my WS's LTA (he ended their affair the nite before and she decided it's payback time and hence, her 'noble' step to call me all hysterical), one of the first persons I confided in was my dad. 

Dad was a real serial cheater in his prime and my mum never really recovered from his countless betrayals and till now, she is on happy pills and regular visits to her shrink  .

The look of utmost pain on my dad's face to hear that his darling daughter's heart has been broken to a million pieces and more ... He could barely whisper out his initial reaction, "I thought he is a gentleman". And for a split second, I derived a tinge of joy in telling him, "Well, Grandpa must have said the same about you".

H and I are now striving towards R. When we went back to visit H's family for xmas, H remarked how happy he is to see that his daughter (from his first marriage) is now well-settled with her own family and that Son In Law is such a lovely man. I looked H in the eye and said, "Karma ... Be careful. Sins of the father will come back to haunt the next generation". Yes, i could see in him fear and extreme sadness in his eyes. He knew what I meant ...


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I did post a thread on this some time ago and amassed a few stories. I'll find it and 'bump' it.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Kasler said:


> There was a recent thread on this.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...us-hit-yet-if-so-please-share-your-story.html


Thank you for sharing that link!!! I really enjoyed reading about the Burger King incident. Were you :rofl: when he tripped and spilt his drink on himself? :smthumbup: Thanks I needed the laugh...


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Not that it is "good karma", but one of my WW's OM (the exboyfriend EA and who she went underground with after DD#1) took his own life a year after my WW was "forced" to break up with him. Supposedly his last words were screaming at his own ex-wife "Is this what you want!?" Sad... never had the heart to tell my WW his fate.

Another OM is divorced now. Another in legal trouble and banned from his industry.


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

Overthemoon88 said:


> Been lurking aroung around for a while and this is my very first post !!!
> 
> One thing I can say about karma, and especially in the case of an adultery, is that the gravity will only truly hit the WS when it happens to his/her child.
> 
> ...


Wow - I think you nailed it. We have 2 daughters. My husband said if anyone ever does to them what he did to me, he will bury them where they will never be found. I pray that karma never comes around our house.


----------



## Batty (Dec 20, 2012)

We are all God's children, and in the end, God will make us perfect and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Whenwillitend (Jul 25, 2012)

I found out that the OM's house got complety destroyed in hurricane sandy. Can't say I did not smile a little bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Batty said:


> We are all God's children, and in the end, God will make us perfect and all will be forgiven.


Very true.

But when OM ended up in jail it put a smile on my face and made me happy. Thankfully I have a forgiving God.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

This was not affair karma but a general karma story that happened to my ex. My wayward ex can show sympathy/empathy but other times he is horrendously callous to other people. 

In this case, it was about one of his subordinates at work. I will never forget him telling me this story because he was smiling and seemed really proud of how mean he was to her when he said this.

Anyway, one of his team members was going through a stressful time and was slacking off as a result at work. When he confronted her on it, she broke down crying in front of him and told him that one of the things she was upset about was coping with her diabetes illness while at work. She complained to my ex, "It's like you don't even care that I have diabetes." To which he responded, "You're right. I don't give a sh!t about your diabetes. I only care that you do your job!" among other not-so-nice things to say.

My ex, a naturally thin guy lost a lot of weight that year and was generally feeling sickly and overtired. Less than two months after he told her that, he went to the doctors and was diagnosed with full-blown Type II diabetes and is insulin-dependent to this day.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> This was not affair karma but a general karma story that happened to my ex. My wayward ex can show sympathy/empathy but other times he is horrendously callous to other people.
> 
> In this case, it was about one of his subordinates at work. I will never forget him telling me this story because he was smiling and seemed really proud of how mean he was to her when he said this.
> 
> ...


Perfecto !!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

The story about how a real POSOM sent the husband of his lover a video of he and WW having sex together, when B.S. had no idea his wife was a wayward. Apparently some time later POSOM was visited by a contract killer.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> The story about how a real POSOM sent the husband of his lover a video of he and WW having sex together, when B.S. had no idea his wife was a wayward. Apparently some time later POSOM was visited by a contract killer.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really?? Sounds like a script for a movie.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

ZOMG- do I have a story, true story. Tragic story really. 

Scene 1- My lifelong best friend. Her husband high powered executive starts affair with a woman he met at a business convention. I was the support for my friend as she was put through hell of him toying with both women, trying to decide which one he wanted etc. Pure agony for her and their kids. It did a number on her self esteem and really I can't imagine how the children felt. He played such evil head games with them all. 

Scene 2- He picks the other woman, runs off to live with her, leaves my friend with the kids, mountain of debt and a brand new half million dollar home that needs to be sold in a stagnant market. She had to start cleaning houses just to get school lunch money for the kids because the jerk husband didn't want to do right. He wanted to use all his money to fund his exotic life with the new woman STB wife. He never hesitated to tell my friend all her shortcomings and how his new wife was smarter, sexier, ambitious and would be something in life while my friend having been a SAHM all her life was now cleaning houses. 

Scene 3- My best friend gets the call that her ex has murdered his new wife and is on the run in Mexico. The story makes the all the news (48 hours interviewed my friend)especially in the state he was from. Friend had a breakdown of course, chaos etc. 

Scene 4- He's a fugitive for a month in mexico, runs out of money and turns himself in...goes on trial is sentenced to 20-30 years. All his wealth is given to the dead wife's family as penalty. Deceased's family gets to go through the home taking everything, including anything that should have gone to his kids, (family photos, etc) Of course since he's incarcerated she doesn't get any type of child support, 401 k anything....not a dime and hasn't since her left her. 

So Karma got him and the OW is dead, her kids are motherless, it destroyed so many lives, far flung repercussions. 

Currently my best friend is happily engaged to a wonderful fantastic man....her children are thriving and at the top of their classes, all around good kids. I'm so glad because she deserves a life of joy after the horror her ex put her though.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Wife takes up bodybuilding, obsessed with retaining youth and virility. Includes taking steroids which results in huge war with husband. Affair. Divorce. Wife marries much younger bodybuilder, also taking steroids. Picture of macho, sexuality, and power right?

Bodybuilder husband gets testicular cancer from steroids. Requires full castration. Sexual deprivation. Divorce. 

Top that one.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

Former close friend was a serial cheater to the nth degree. Cheated on every girlfriend he every had, and cheated on his first wife the entire time they dated, were engaged and married. He leaves first wife with newborn barely 1 year old to be with his AP and marries her. OW turns out to be bi-polar, and proceeds to do to him what he did to all those other women for TEN YEARS ! From what I understand through mutual friends (haven't seen him in over 5 years) he finally divorced her. Karma is a ***** sometimes !


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Fairly wealthy friend with a SAHM wife for 25 yrs. leaves her for a slvtty, younger, alcholic, single Mother. SAHM CLEANS him out in court. Alimony for life, 50% of future pension, gets the $1MM family home free & clear.

He is now living across the street from me in a small apt. above a commercial business. He looks 10 yrs. older, thin & miserable. Still living with his AP who has put on a ton of weight  He has lived there for 3 yrs. & I have never once seen his 2 grown daughters visit.

I just look at him & shake my head.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Batty said:


> We are all God's children, and in the end, God will make us perfect and all will be forgiven.


Except the people who roast in Hell.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

RightfulRiskTaker said:


> Really?? Sounds like a script for a movie.


Nope. It happened to a TAM member known as Mori. One of the most horrible stories I have ever heard. Apparently he was watching the video when his wife came home and saw what he was watching. I think she didn't know the POSOM had filmed them.


----------

